# where we all from ?



## cabbagebaby

thought it would be good if we said where we were all from 
im from surrey in london :flower:


----------



## rileybaby

Hey im from Sittingbourne, in Kent:flow:


----------



## kandbumpx

Im from Barnsley, in South Yorkshire :)


----------



## KaceysMummy

I'm from Perth in Scotland... :) x


----------



## x__amour

I'm from Colorado, USA. :flower:


----------



## bbyno1

Im from Brighton


----------



## wishuwerehere

I currently live in Bristol :D


----------



## _laura

Bournemouth but I'm moving to Portsmouth in a couple of years :flower:


----------



## EllaAndLyla

I'm from surrey, UK.. I live in sutton area x


----------



## krys

I'm from Las Vegas, NV USA :)


----------



## divershona

I'm from Wishaw, in Scotland :D


----------



## holly2234

Nottingham UK


----------



## abbSTAR

Bridgend, south Wales :flow:


----------



## mayb_baby

Dungiven in N.Ireland ;)


----------



## vhal_x

_I'm from Glasgow in Scotland  xx_​


----------



## abbSTAR

Whats happend to my sigg?!


----------



## Jemma0717

I am from Minnesota, USA

addSTAR it's happening to everyone who has a bump ticker


----------



## Leah_xx

I live in Ohio, USA


----------



## amygwen

I drove through Surrey the other day when I was in England! :D

I'm from Doncaster, England but now I live in San Antonio, Texas USA!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Ontario, Canada


----------



## Shannyxox

I'm from Somerset :)


----------



## stephx

Bristol, UK

^^ What part of somerset you in, thats close to mee :D

x


----------



## bbyno1

I noticed how most of you put a smiley after you said where you lived. I never lol


----------



## divershona

bbyno1 said:


> I noticed how most of you put a smiley after you said where you lived. I never lol

can't like it too much then


----------



## lauram_92

Highlands of Scotland :cry:


----------



## 112110

Pennsylvania, USA.


----------



## Bexxx

Inverness, Scotland.
I love the place, just hate the people.


----------



## sarah0108

Nottingham UK


----------



## annawrigley

Yaaaaaaaark (York, UK)


----------



## Burchy314

Maryland, USA.


----------



## annawrigley

Burchy314 said:


> Maryland, USA.

Every time I see this I think of cookies :D


----------



## cabbagebaby

annawrigley said:


> Burchy314 said:
> 
> 
> Maryland, USA.
> 
> Every time I see this I think of cookies :DClick to expand...

i was just about to say the same thing :haha:


----------



## x__amour

cabbagebaby said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burchy314 said:
> 
> 
> Maryland, USA.
> 
> Every time I see this I think of cookies :DClick to expand...
> 
> i was just about to say the same thing :haha:Click to expand...

Why's that? :haha:


----------



## AriannasMama

Chicago, IL :thumbup:


----------



## Mii

Ontario, Canada :)


----------



## Nervousmomtob

Arkansas, USA


----------



## Lucy22

West Cork,* Ireland* :D


----------



## Lucy22

x__amour said:


> cabbagebaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burchy314 said:
> 
> 
> Maryland, USA.
> 
> Every time I see this I think of cookies :DClick to expand...
> 
> i was just about to say the same thing :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Why's that? :haha:Click to expand...

You know, maryland cookies? They're so yummy! :cloud9:


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

Lucy22 said:


> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cabbagebaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burchy314 said:
> 
> 
> Maryland, USA.
> 
> Every time I see this I think of cookies :DClick to expand...
> 
> i was just about to say the same thing :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Why's that? :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> You know, maryland cookies? They're so yummy! :cloud9:Click to expand...

Never heard of thems?:shrug:


*Saskatchewan - CANADA. *


----------



## Lucy22

Heres a pic..They're unbelievable! :flower:

View attachment 252151


----------



## QuintinsMommy

we don't have those


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Mii said:


> Ontario, Canada :)

where in ON? Im from niagara region


----------



## x__amour

Ahh, yeah. We don't have those! :(


----------



## Burchy314

Why doesn't Maryland have Maryland cookies lol. Oh I think its funny that in Maryland we have Kentucky Fried Chicken places wverywhere and then when I visit Kentucky they have Maryland Fried Chicken places everywher, always makes me laugh :haha:


----------



## airbear

Seattle, Washington, USA.


----------



## Mummy_2_Be

Near Swindon, Wiltshire :thumbup:


----------



## Kians_Mummy

Washington, UK :)


----------



## smatheson

Im from the Portland Oregon and Vancouver Washington area but I now live in Houston Texas.


----------



## Tasha360

Stourbridge, West Midlands uk xx


----------



## DreamComeTrue

middlesex uk x


----------



## Mii

QuintinsMommy said:


> Mii said:
> 
> 
> Ontario, Canada :)
> 
> where in ON? Im from niagara regionClick to expand...

You only live a few hours away from mee :thumbup: I live near the Toronto area (about an hour and a half from TO in a really small town :happydance:


----------



## tasha41

Hamilton, Canada


----------



## QuintinsMommy

we really need a canadian or at least ontario meet :haha:


----------



## AirForceWife7

Currently in Pittsburgh, PA but moving to Alamogordo, NM (Holloman Air Force Base) in 2 days :thumbup:


----------



## Mii

QuintinsMommy said:


> we really need a canadian or at least ontario meet :haha:

I wonder how many people on BnB are from ontario:haha:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Mii said:


> QuintinsMommy said:
> 
> 
> we really need a canadian or at least ontario meet :haha:
> 
> I wonder how many people on BnB are from ontario:haha:Click to expand...

probs alot? purple_kiwi ,tasha41 are all from teen parenting and live pretty close to me, well purple_kiwi lives about 5-10mins away :haha: and tasha like 45 mins - 60 mins away


----------



## Mii

QuintinsMommy said:


> Mii said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QuintinsMommy said:
> 
> 
> we really need a canadian or at least ontario meet :haha:
> 
> I wonder how many people on BnB are from ontario:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> probs alot? purple_kiwi ,tasha41 are all from teen parenting and live pretty close to me, well purple_kiwi lives about 5-10mins away :haha: and tasha like 45 mins - 60 mins awayClick to expand...

Oh nice I didnt think there were very many:happydance:


----------



## Shannyxox

stephx said:


> Bristol, UK
> 
> ^^ What part of somerset you in, thats close to mee :D
> 
> x

Yeovil :D x


----------



## Shannyxox

DreamComeTrue said:


> middlesex uk x

I used to live here :)!! x


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Essex, UK :D


----------



## _laura

Shannyxox said:


> stephx said:
> 
> 
> Bristol, UK
> 
> ^^ What part of somerset you in, thats close to mee :D
> 
> x
> 
> Yeovil :D xClick to expand...

I LOVE Yeovil, it's so cute :D


----------



## JadeBaby75

Im from Texas and I hate it. The heat is terrible :haha:


----------



## x Zaly x

Im from Glasgow, Scotland :) x


----------



## vhal_x

Ooh, another Glaswegian ^^ Where abouts in good ol' Glesga are you from :) ? xx


----------



## Thaynes

Keyser, West Virginia, USA


----------



## x Zaly x

vhal_x said:


> Ooh, another Glaswegian ^^ Where abouts in good ol' Glesga are you from :) ? xx

Yasss!! Glasgowww!! :happydance:
Im from the east end bit called oatlands, but moving to the pollokshields area soon. what about u? xxx


----------



## Lauraxamy

Shropshire in the WestMidlands. In a teeny boring village lol


----------

